
Ask HN: Anyone sets deadlines for side projects? - throwawayy1001
I noticed that never finish my side projects, I reach about 70% and then I start changing dumb small things, adding docs etc..<p>The question is kinda dumb, how can I set a deadline for myself and not delay it?
======
giantg2
I'm not aware of any tools that won't allow you to delay deadlines. I would
work on self discipline.

Part of self discipline is being able to say I want to finish this project or
feature this weekend. Another part is knowing when to delay it or even walk
away.

If it's side project, then it should be lower priority than your main job. I
would say work is second priority to family needs as well. So it's ok to delay
your deadline a reasonable amount of time as long as you have a good reason.
Just make sure you draw the line and stick to it on what is considered a good
reason.

Some side projects I do just for self-education. I find I learn better if
there is a realistic and potential useful idea that I can implement. I would
say that I never finish 75% of these - and I'm ok with that. These projects
are things I did to learn the technology and I usually achieved that goal even
if I didn't have a code to release. Usually, the part that made me quit is
realizing there wouldn't be a good audience, that there is something similar
enough out there, or my idea is impractical.

------
gshdg
This is a matter of knowing yourself. What actually keeps you going when
working on a project at work? If you ignore deadlines on side projects then
it’s not just the deadline, it’s probably something about accountability for
the deadline. Find a way to replicate whatever conditions keep you motivated
at work.

------
edimaudo
Yeah it is helpful. For me I started learning PHP development and give myself
1 week to build an app. If I don't accomplish it. i write down what failed and
incorporate it into my next project.

------
brudgers
It might not be as simple as it sounds. A project modeled with the Pareto
Principle suggests that 80% of the work takes 20% of the time and the other
20% of work takes 80% of the time. Getting to 70% means about 80% of the
effort is still in front of you. "Changing dumb small things, adding docs,
etc." is in the 20% of work that takes 80% of the time and all the easy fast
progress is over. Setting deadlines won't change that.

Hofstadter's Law is also a useful model for understanding projects. Setting
deadlines won't change that either.

If what matters is finishing, forget about when it gets done. It's your
project and it's ok to finish it when you finish it or not finish it at all.
Other than in the form of goodwill, nobody else cares when or if you finish
it. It's not a moral failing to quit doing something that you don't want to do
when you are doing it for yourself.

Don't misunderstand me, the habit of finishing things is a somewhat useful
habit. But the way to develop the habit is to start things that can
realistically be finished. That's hard because things that can be
realistically finished seem small and insignificant next to larger grander
projects that are unlikely to finish.

Particularly if you are not working on the project in a team. Good luck.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadter%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadter%27s_law)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle)

